# First time grow, HELP ME?



## DaedalusAnaheim (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey everyone! I am experimenting with some seeds I got from a friend and eventually buying some of my own. I was wondering if this light I linked below is enough for at least one but MAYBE two auto flowers?



			https://www.amazon.com/BLOOMSPECT-1200W-LED-Grow-Light/dp/B07JZ52D82?th=1&psc=1
		


Will it be an adequate amount of light from seed to flower? Is the reflector model more efficient than the regular? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Hate to buy it then have it not work well. It has good reviews but I wanna know what y'all think. I'm on a very limited budget. Thanks everyone!


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 27, 2020)

I used those type lights. They do work, I have since replaced them with these. Not a Fan of Burple Lights.



			https://www.amazon.com/MARS-HYDRO-Spectrum-Hydroponic-Greenhouse/dp/B07VL8FZS1/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3TV6XD642CBK3&dchild=1&keywords=mars+hydro&qid=1603835421&s=lawn-garden&sprefix=mars%2Clawngarden%2C181&sr=1-6
		


I run 4 of them in a 4x4 tent.  They are a white light.
No expert,   There are better lights out there.  Its all about the budget. 

I will say,  I believe most of the Cheaper light are inflated on there output numbers.  Your light says it will replace a 600 watt HPS. They won't. 
Mars 600 only claims to replace a 150 watt HPS. Will it. Don't Know. 

I can see 2 times the light from using 6 of the burple to 4 of the  Mars ts 600. Best of all I went from over 1100 watt draw to 418 watts. 
And Welcome to the Passion Lots of good people here.

YMMV
Woody


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, as mentioned, those will do the job, but there are other lighting systems to consider. Most people are moving away from the blurple lights and going to a balanced white light, usually in the "quantum board" style. In that price range you have Mars Hydro, Spider Farmer and Viparspectra to consider. They make different footprints too, so you can find the one that fits your tent best.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> Yes, as mentioned, those will do the job, but there are other lighting systems to consider. Most people are moving away from the blurple lights and going to a balanced white light, usually in the "quantum board" style. In that price range you have Mars Hydro, Spider Farmer and Viparspectra to consider. They make different footprints too, so you can find the one that fits your tent best.


I totally agree Purple are in the past, I hear good things about the spider farmer 1000 (100watt) and 2000 (200 watts) better.
Well worth from what my friends have said. 3500K is a good middle of the road .


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

I have a few of the Spider Farmer 1000 lights. I've been impressed. Plants like them much better than the blurple Viparspectra 300 lights I was using for veg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

I built a small 300watt HLG quatum panels 75 per panel
Spec at 3500k and just did a 2 plants under it. I was impressed
No lb plants , but decent


----------



## sharonp (Oct 31, 2020)

I have the Spider Farmer and the plants seem to like it. Someone on here has the Maxsisun quatum and those plants look good too. I have three plants under the 1000 during veg. If the canopy gets to large during bIoom I might add an LED bulb.


----------



## InPain (Nov 1, 2020)

Maxisun are cheaper than both the spider farmer and mars hydro and just as good. Hulk pebbles auto 73 days she is in between the 2 4000s not even under the board itself.


----------

